# T-Shirt Design!?



## PsYxHH (6. Juni 2006)

Moin Leute,
Ich hab da mal ne Frage.
Also ein Kumpel von mir und ich haben uns mal dran gemacht und T-Shirts für uns und ein paar Kumpel designed (bisher nur mit Bleistift auf Papier).
Meine Frage ist jetzt:
Welches Programm kann ich benutzen, um das ganze digital zu kriegen?
Muss nicht unbedingt als scan sein, da ich vielleicht auch eine andere Schrift verwenden möchte.

Danke schonmal für eure Antworten.

MFG

PsYx


----------



## Gumbo (6. Juni 2006)

Am besten verwendet ihr dafür ein Vektorgrafikprogramm wie etwa Illustrator, da es bei Vektorgrafiken bei der Skalierung keine Verluste gibt.


----------



## PsYxHH (8. Juni 2006)

So ... hab jetzt mal mein erstes T-shirt gemacht ... was haltet ihr davon?

Kontruktive Kritik bitte  

Tshirt 1
Shirt2
Shirt3

Danke schonmal

MFG

PsYx


----------



## Jacka (8. Juni 2006)

Hi!

Version 1 gefällt mir am Besten!
Fraglich ist allerdings, ob man den Schein so drucken lassen kann!
Ist das Coca geschützt durch einen Getränkehersteller?


Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## PsYxHH (8. Juni 2006)

ja das mit dem Schein weiß ich auch nicht so recht. Er ist ja ein bisschen verändert.
Das mit dem Coca ist geschützt! aber Co.Ca!? ob das wohl gleich gesetzt wird?

naja danke für deinen Post ... 

MFG

PsYx


----------



## Jacka (8. Juni 2006)

Manchmal nehme die das ganz schön eng mit ähnlich klingenden Namen.

Wo wollt ihr die den drucken lassen?


----------



## pflo (8. Juni 2006)

Mir gefällt T-Shirt Nummer 2 besser; den Schein darf man meines Wissens nach in entweder halb so groß oder doppelt so groß wie das Original verwenden.


----------



## PsYxHH (8. Juni 2006)

Jacka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo wollt ihr die den drucken lassen?


Wie meinst du das!?
Also in welcher druckerei!? das weiß ich noch nicht ...

MFG

PsYx


----------



## Jacka (8. Juni 2006)

Denkfehler, hatte gerade an Internetanbieter gedacht, Spreadshirt oder so.
Klar, kann man natürlich auch in einer Druckerei in der Nähe machen lassen.
Bin schon ganz Internet gestört, gehe immer automatisch von Onlineanbietern aus ;o)

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## PsYxHH (8. Juni 2006)

ja darüber hab ich auch schon nachgedacht, aber da das shirt ziemlich aufwendig wird, dachte ich, dass es besser wäre es da drucken zu lassen, wo man das alles auch unter kontrolle hat  habt ihr noch irgendwelche Vorschläge, was ich besser machen kann!? vll andere Font!? ich bin im moment ziemlich ausgebrannt 

thx schomal 

MFG

PsYx


----------



## Jacka (8. Juni 2006)

Ja, da hast du recht!

Ich finde bei der 1. Version die Schrift besser, kann aber auch wieder zu Druckproblemen führen. Probier mal ein paar andere aus.
Die "4" würd ich kleiner machen oder nicht in einer ganz so agressiven Farbe.
Ansonsten gefällt es mir wie gesagt sehr!

Grüße,
Jacka


----------



## PsYxHH (8. Juni 2006)

hat vielleicht noch jemand ne Ahnung, wie das mit den rechtlichen Dingen ist? Also mit dem Dollarschein und mit dem Namen Co.Ca!? wäre hilfreich.

MFG

PsYx


----------

